# empty/strange kernel message in /var/log/messages



## malexe (Jun 8, 2009)

Here is a sample of one of my FreeBSD Servers. I have been using FreeBSD for some years now, and this is sincerly the first time I see such thing. 

So if anyone ever saw that, please share your knowledge


```
Jun  8 13:20:31 firewall kernel: i
Jun  8 13:20:36 firewall kernel:
Jun  8 13:20:54 firewall kernel:
Jun  8 13:21:00 firewall kernel: 1
Jun  8 13:21:34 firewall kernel: i
Jun  8 13:21:42 firewall kernel: .
Jun  8 13:21:48 firewall kernel:
Jun  8 13:22:10 firewall kernel: .
Jun  8 13:35:29 firewall kernel:
Jun  8 13:36:09 firewall kernel:
Jun  8 13:36:09 firewall kernel:
Jun  8 13:50:39 firewall kernel:
Jun  8 13:52:23 firewall last message repeated 2 times
Jun  8 14:03:47 firewall kernel:
Jun  8 14:04:59 firewall kernel: 1
Jun  8 14:07:24 firewall kernel:
Jun  8 14:15:53 firewall kernel: .
Jun  8 14:28:02 firewall kernel:
Jun  8 14:43:53 firewall kernel:
Jun  8 14:45:35 firewall kernel: 4
Jun  8 14:51:18 firewall kernel:
Jun  8 14:51:38 firewall kernel:
Jun  8 14:58:19 firewall kernel: t
Jun  8 14:59:13 firewall kernel:
Jun  8 14:59:50 firewall last message repeated 2 times
Jun  8 14:59:51 firewall kernel: 4
```


----------



## mk (Jun 8, 2009)

try to put in kernel *options PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128*


----------



## malexe (Jun 8, 2009)

This is usually just a workaround for garbled kernel message. It does not seem to be my problem. As my server was not doing this before.


----------



## mk (Jun 8, 2009)

never had the same problem, but by looking at the log i though that could be the problem


----------



## hunter (Dec 11, 2009)

*possibly relevant info*

We've had this happen on all our firewall boxes for years.  This may shed some light:

http://www.loganalysis.org/pipermail/loganalysis/2007-October/000466.html

Haven't found any way to configure the (alleged) log size though.


----------



## hunter (Dec 11, 2009)

Redundant I see... basically regurgitating the previous suggestion in a roundabout way.


----------

